# I HAVE NO IDEA



## brian deckard (Feb 3, 2012)

IM THINKING OF USING CHARCOAL FOR FIRE AND HEAT THEN ADD SOME WOOD OR PELLETS FORE SMOKE,  WHAT DO SOME OF YOU THINK OF THIS IDEA?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 3, 2012)

What kind of smoker are you using?


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 3, 2012)

That good way to go. I like using lump charcoal and add wood chunks for the smoke


----------



## hubb (Feb 4, 2012)

I always do it that way. The meat will only take in smoke for about 3hrs, so why waste the wood after that? I read on here some guys finish off in the oven after 3hrs of smoking.


----------



## sprky (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like a good plane to me


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2012)

As Piney says, it would be helpful to know what kind of smoker you are using. It's a little hard to answer your question without a little more info.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 4, 2012)

brian deckard said:


> IM THINKING OF USING CHARCOAL FOR FIRE AND HEAT THEN ADD SOME WOOD OR PELLETS FORE SMOKE,  WHAT DO SOME OF YOU THINK OF THIS IDEA?


I'd say that is pretty much what we all do, except for those of us that only use wood for heat and smoke.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2012)

Hubb said:


> I always do it that way. The meat will only take in smoke for about 3hrs, so why waste the wood after that? I read on here some guys finish off in the oven after 3hrs of smoking.




The meat should take on a smoke flavor for as long as you apply smoke to it. But after a certain temp the smoke ring will not penetrate any deeper into the meat but the smoke ring doesn't affect the taste so the longer you smoke the more smoke flavor you should have on the meat.


----------

